# Western Suburbanite plow on new SUV



## RobotDr (Sep 7, 2003)

Does anyone know the deal with the new Western Suburbanite snowplow? Western designed this thing for late model SUVs, like the 2003 Trailblazer or Jeep Liberty I'm interested in. I would love to have answers to the following questions:

1) How does the installation of this plow really effect the warranty of a new vehicle? Do you lose some or all of it? It does not seem to make sense that Western would go to the trouble of designing a new plow for a market they were sure would not buy their product because it screws up the vehicle warranty. 

2) Has anyone installed a Suburbanite on their vehicle? Is it rugged enough to handle the heavy lake effect snow I get in my driveway? Even us folks living in the "suburbs" get the heavy wet stuff once in a while. 

Any additional info anyone has on this product as related to a Chevy Trailblazer or Jeep Liberty would be "greatly" appreciated.


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

more than likely your going to void warrenties which ones are unclear weve had this dicussion before how could they prove engine problems on a plow stuff like that best bet is ask the dealer.however the trail blazer could handle a small plow 7.6 light plow i know most guys like fisher western snowway i have meyers never had a problem lets not get into that debate but its lighter than the others even though the others are better built its your decision go what is closist to you i wouldnt put a plow on the liberty. oh yea beef up the front end of the trail blazer maybe a bigger alternator check the cooling system dont run the plow so its bloking the airflow


jeff


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

dr, sorry i cant help with the warranty side but i have assembled the blade assembly and spent an hour grilling the western techs on the suburbanite. It looks as though it will be a great blade for the home owner, its using the same power unit as all the western and fischer straight blades, just with the pump pressure turned down some. It also has what western is calling "Scrap lock" . It doesnt give down pressure but holds the blade locked in the down position by locking the fluid pressure at the cylinder. The blade assembly is also very easy to put on and off the truck so you can plow the drive and then take the blade off and drive to work with very little time and effort. Hope this helps, if you would like more info, let me know.


----------

